# 1st Shop/Warehouse



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't have it yet, but thanks!


You gonna throw a shop warming party and invite all your friends, so they can put their frosty beer cans on your cast iron jointer and table saw top, and without coasters? :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

:whistling:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> :whistling:


That's not a frosty beer can... :no: :whistling 

Or is that the incognito version... :laughing:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

KAP said:


> That's not a frosty beer can... :no: :whistling
> 
> Or is that the incognito version... :laughing:


He's not allowed to have one :laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Put sign on your cast equipment for people to keep their pop cans off it. Rust rings...that picture makes me cringe.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

To be really effectively organized takes time. Investing the time is the hardest part.

Also, I'd try and keep mobile bases on whatever you can.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Spencer said:


> To be really effectively organized takes time. Investing the time is the hardest part.
> 
> Also, I'd try and keep mobile bases on whatever you can.


That first part is so true. We're in the process of reorganizing, mainly because I just bought a couple more thousand feet of lumber & a butt load of sheet goods. 

Mobil bases, tables & benches on wheels. Most of my tools & benches are on wheels so I an rearrange or clear a big area with minimal effort as floor space changes are needed.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Spencer said:


> To be really effectively organized takes time. Investing the time is the hardest part.
> 
> Also, I'd try and keep mobile bases on whatever you can.


Kap's round robin work station advice is spot on. Small shop and not committed to a singular process, having maximum flexibility is key.

Some thoughts ...

One thing is absolute an out feed for the table saw. In feed is even better. 

4x8 work table is ideal, height is often an issue tho. Plus not awlays big enough or the right shape

Moving materials, equipment, pieces in production is always a challenge. Drywall cart is great for sheet goods, doors, larger volumes of boards. Furniture dollies, you have em' you'll find many uses. 

Seems there is never enough flat surfaces, yet alone close to where you need them when working. 

Enough storage and accessibility.

Power & Suction where you need it.

Some pics of ideas that have worked out well for areas generally 800sqft or less. Big space little space unless you're running dedicated production having fixed equipment and fixtures is not always ideal.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

SamM said:


> He's not allowed to have one :laughing:


Don't be ridiculous, I'm allowed to have ONE.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> 2 pages of replies and not one mention of correct coffee pot placement.


Which pot? The one in the shop? or the one in the office?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> Which pot? The one in the shop? or the one in the office?


When you're still growing, its share and share alike.

Once the business gets big enough, the boss stands up, pours a coffee, leans out the office door and hollers "hey you bums, get back to work dammit!"


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I do not like machines on mobile bases at all. I also do not like an out feed table behind my saws or an in feed surface either. I do like lift carts.

Horizontal space will just fill up with junk that will always be in the way.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I also do not like an out feed table behind my saws or an in feed surface either.


 let chit fall off the end? :jester:



> Horizontal space will just fill up with junk that will always be in the way.



Better a bench and such than the floor 

Come from a long line of shop packers stackers and pigeon holers, border line hoarders ... :laughing: it really does not have to be that way, really hehehe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Texas Wax said:


> let chit fall off the end? :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just find out feed tables to be catch alls. All I cut is solid lumber, no sheet goods, so my tail boy set up can be a little different, especially with a stock feeder or a SLR.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

It is true. My puke bench is pretty much where I throw everything I don't want to deal with at the moment.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just find out feed tables to be catch alls. All I cut is solid lumber, no sheet goods, so my tail boy set up can be a little different, especially with a stock feeder or a SLR.



Your carrying wood to a cut station table like set up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to set up horses to stack and unstack from. 

I will be using a forklift and lift cart in in the near future


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hopper and conveyor fed stuff is my goal.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hopper and conveyor fed stuff is my goal.



I built a table 4' x 12' with a miter saw on it and huge casters on it to roll it to the bunk of wood I will be cutting. Easier for me to bring the cut table to it then bring the wood to the cut table. Only thing is I've burnt up two miter saws. Motors get so hot they smoke. But thats cutting half a bunk if 2x4's. Also it takes two persons to run it efficiently. One to load/cut and one to stack. My newest enjoyment is the track saw cutting while rows of lumber from the bunks. And it's way lighter than pushing around a cut table. 

I guess with a stationary cut table you could set up a much larger saw such as a 7 HP radial arm saw and not have equipment failure like I'm experiencing. But your still bringing wood to the table. It's just hard for us with space issues. And we've got a 40'x 165' shop. Crazy how we need more room. Never would have thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your new shop Rob. 
Half of the fun is setting it up and building the stuff that will make it work.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Don't be ridiculous, I'm allowed to have ONE.


You mean as long as it's in its incognito container... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just find out feed tables to be catch alls.


I do a lot of on site set ups. Most of the time, I don't need an out feed. Sometimes I'll use roller stands (which I don't like). If I really need an outfeed, I'll essentially build a stud wall for it and lay it horizontal, so the material is sliding along the length of the studs. It isn't much of a crap catcher.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Getting our first space. It's 1820 sq ft with a bathroom and an office above the bathroom.
> 
> I'll have nearly 1750 sf ft of shop/warehouse space. Any advice from you guys who are already setup? I am going to setup a small shop (table saw, band saw, sanders, miter saw...), drying rack, plywood and lumber storage, tool and supply shelves.
> 
> Just looking for those things that I know I will miss not ever having had my own space.


So did you get it? We haven't seen a layout...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Nah, something came up and I needed to refocus on staff.

My brother, who worked with me for nearly 4 years, decided to walk. At the time I was looking for another hire, so I had to start looking for 2. I also decided to hold off till Fall. We are getting super busy and it didn't make much sense to get it and not be able to set it up and do anything with it until later this year any way. It needs to pay for itself and not just sit a big unorganized mess.

I just hired my second guy today and have two more coming in next week. I also decided to start looking at a truck and trailer as well. That might move up on the list. We currently have three medium size bathroom renos going on right now and have signed another 6, plus two kitchens and a basement with a ton more in the wings. Things are moving so fast now, it's hard to know which direction to go.

I will keep everyone updated. I am overflowing with joy at how things are going.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Not getting it just may be a blessing in disguise.As in most things,there are two sides too the equation. A shop can be a important Ally or a albatross. It can be a boon if it can more than carry it's own weight." More often than not,they stand empty and the equipment is unused most of the time,gobbling money for rent or mortgage payments and maintenance and loading the builders down with unnecessary overhead and maintenance chores.

Even more suspect than a shop is a warehouse for all the tempting material left over at the end of projects ". Those are direct quotes from the book Running A successful Construction Company. 


I'AM not saying no one should ever own a shop,however,one needs too take a good long hard look and figure will this thing really help or is it just a glorified "hobby shop " too stroke my ego.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nah, something came up and I needed to refocus on staff.
> 
> My brother, who worked with me for nearly 4 years, decided to walk.


That bites. Having worked with family for many years .... Hope Y'all are still good with each other.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Texas Wax said:


> That bites. Having worked with family for many years .... Hope Y'all are still good with each other.


We will be, but right now things aren't great. Haven't spoken to him in three weeks. I've left messages and texted. No response. Takes some time to cool off. I understand.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> We will be, but right now things aren't great. Haven't spoken to him in three weeks. I've left messages and texted. No response. Takes some time to cool off. I understand.


You can him?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You can him?


I'd rather not discuss the details.


----------

